# My up-dated thread...Paphs and Phrags..



## P-chan (Mar 23, 2009)

-------
Paph. Angela (Paph. niveum x Paph. fairrieanum)
Paph. concolor v. Longipetalum
Paph. delenatii
Paph. Emerald Magic 'In-Charm' x Paph. Pacific Shamrock 'Huel'
Paph. fairrieanum x sib. (Fair Lady x Extra Fair) > QTY-25+
Paph. Honey 'Newberry' x Paph primulinum 'Lemon Glow'
Paph. henryanum
Paph. Holdenii x Paph. Red Laser
Paph. Hsinying Citron x Paph. Dr. Calsow 'Ching Hua'
Paph. Johanna Burkhardt
Paph. philippinense Album
Paph. Prince Edward of York (sanderianum '#6' x rothschildianum 'Hsinton')
Paph. sanderianum 'Raven Cliff Falls' AM/AOS x Paph. sanderianum 'Nature's
Glory'
Paph. Shadow Magic '#2' x Nightshadow 'Wild Thing'
Paph. spicerianum
Paph. Wossner Vietnam Love (micranthum 'Big Al' x vietnamense 'PR' CHM/AOS)
Paph. Yabba Dabba Doo x Paph. Hsinying Web
-------
Phrag. Acker's Flare (Jason Fischer(4N) x Beauport (4N) )
Phrag. besseae (besseae 'Bleeding Heart' x besseae 'Colossal')
Phrag. Jason Fischer (Phrag. Mem. Dick Clements (4N) 'Katherine' AM/AOS x Phrag. besseae 'Carol' AM/AOS
Phrag. kovachii
Phrag. kovachii x Phrag. longifolium
Phrag. Suzanne Decker (kovachii 'Laura' x Cape Sunset)


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool list...


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 24, 2009)

:clap: Looking good!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes ma'am; can't wait for all the photos!


----------

